# Notebook f. Job + Gaming



## tyrannmisu (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute,

meine Firma hat mir angeboten, mir ein neues Arbeitslaptop zu bezahlen, meiner Wahl, Budget bis 1600€.
Da ich gerne zocke und das Ding auch privat nutzen kann, wollte ich da gleich was passendes finden. 

Meine bisherigen Favoriten sind:
Verfügbar:
MSI GS60-2PCi78H11 (0016H2-SKU73) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Noch nicht verfügbar:
Gigabyte Aorus X3, Core i7-4710HQ, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Gigabyte P35W v2, Core i7-4710HQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB, 128GB SSD, Windows 8.1 (GA-P35Wv2-W1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Lenovo IdeaPad Y50-70, Core i7-4710HQ, 16GB RAM, 512GB SSD, Windows 8.1 (59424712) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-p34g-v2-ga-p34gv2-w1-a1114032.html

Da mir mein aktueller Arbeitslaptop wegen der langsamen HDD auf den Sack geht, tendiere ich jetzt dazu, einfach beim GS60 zuzuschlagen.
Das einzige was mich noch etwas zurückhält ist das hässliche rote Gaming-Logo auf der Rückseite, das ich überkleben müsste und der angeblich laute Lüfter.

Was denkt Ihr - GS60 kaufen oder lieber noch warten auf eines der genannten noch nicht verfügbaren?

Falls jemand noch weitere Releases guter Notebooks dieser Kategorie (slim, powerful) in nächster Zeit kennt, freue ich mich über info.
Hier meine Kriterien: Notebooks mit Display-Größe bis 16.9", Display-Auflösung: ab 1920x1080, CPU-Typ: Core i7-4, SSD-Kapazität: ab 128GB, GPU-Serie: GeForce GTX 8, Gewicht: bis 2.5kg Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

(Edit) Kriterien:

Display-Größe ab 15.4"bis 15.9"
Display-Auflösung ab 1920x1080
Core i7-4 
SSD-Kapazität:     ab 128GB 
GeForce GTX 8 +860m
bis 2.5kg Gewicht
Möglichst leise & kühl

Max. 1600€


----------



## Research (2. Juli 2014)

Look at this:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ucht-mit-gtx-880m-bis-1600-a.html#post6574529

Hier wird jemand ähnliches verarztet.


----------



## Gysi1901 (2. Juli 2014)

Research schrieb:


> Hier wird jemand ähnliches verarztet.


...der dennoch andere Anforderungen hat, siehe Display-Größe.


----------



## Research (2. Juli 2014)

Wo?


----------



## Gysi1901 (2. Juli 2014)

Naja, siehe Displaygröße. Einer gibt bis maximal 16,9" an (kleiner wäre wohl besser), dem anderen wurden bislang ausschließlich 17,3-Zöller empfohlen.


----------



## tyrannmisu (2. Juli 2014)

Research schrieb:


> Look at this:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ucht-mit-gtx-880m-bis-1600-a.html#post6574529
> 
> Hier wird jemand ähnliches verarztet.


 
Danke für den Link, zwar passt der Tipp in dem Thread nicht zu meiner Wunschkonfig (Siehe oben im Geizhals link. Um die 15" Display, möglichst dünn/portabel/leicht und dabei powerful und einigermaßen schickes Design, so dass man das Laptop auch in meetings zeigen kann, ohne "bulky" zu sein und ohne ein zu heftiges "gaming-design") aber ich hab auf mySN.de noch das hier gefunden, das ich ganz interessant finde:

mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG C504 CORE Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")

Wie sieht es da mit dem Lüfter aus? Der Vorgänger hat ja damit einige Leute verärgert.

Gigabyte P35K fan noise. I SAID FAN NOISE. - YouTube

Ist das besser geworden?


----------



## iTzZent (2. Juli 2014)

Naja, eines ist Fakt... du wirst kein, aber auch wirklich kein leises oder gar kühles Gamingnotebook unter 2.5Kg bekommen. Das GS60 ist als Heizung bekannt und andere Notebooks in der gleichen Grössen/Leistungsklasse verhalten sich da nichts anders.

Wenn man potente Gaminghardware in einem Notebook haben will, sollte man nicht gerade ein extrem dünnes und leichtes Gerät wählen... denn das wäre total unlogisch ! Highend Hardware muss gekühlt werden und Kühlung braucht Platz ! Das bei Geräten wie dem GS60 denn die kleinen, sehr dünnen Lüfter sehr laut werden und die echt winzigen Heatpipes die Abwärme kaum abtransportieren können, sollte eigentlich jedem bewusst sein. 

Wenn ein Gamingnotebookspezialist wie MSI das schon nicht hinbekommt, dann schafft es keiner...

Der einzige Hersteller, welcher es schaffen könnte, wäre Asus. Denn das sind auch die einzigen, die "normale" Gamingnotebooks mit Highend Hardware unter Last angenehm leise und kühl betreiben können... das schaft sonst niemand. Asus hält sich aber aus dem Markt der Ultraslim Gamingnotebooks aber raus, weil es physikalisch einfach nicht machbar ist !


----------



## tyrannmisu (2. Juli 2014)

Mir ist bewusst, dass lautere Lüfter und hohe Temps beim Gaming nicht vermeidbar sind. Mir geht es primär um die Idle/Office/Video-Nutzung bei der die Lüfter leise sein sollen.
Ich weiß, dass es z.B. bei Apple ein spezielles Lüfterdesign gibt, dass Geräusche minimiert. Das selbe bisher aber noch bei keinem anderen Hersteller gesehen leider.

Also in meiner engeren Auswahl sind aktuell nur noch:

MSI GS60
Lenovo Y50
Gigabyte P35W v2 bzw. XMG C504 CORE

Welches wäre Euer Favorit?


----------



## iTzZent (2. Juli 2014)

Warte erstmal einen Testbericht vom Gigabyte P35G v2 / P35W v2 / XMG Schenker C504 Core (sind alles die gleichen Geräte...) ab... dann würde ich entscheiden.

Das GS60 würde ich nicht empfehlen...



> Das Lüstungssystem läuft allerdings* beständig*, auch wenn die GeForce GTX 870M nicht aktiv ist. 32,4 dB(A) beträgt das Betriebsgeräusch mindestens, da geht auch weniger: Gigabyte P34G oder Razer Blade 14 schaffen unter 30 dB(A). Unter voller Last können es *bis zu 51,4 dB(A)* werden, damit liegt das GS60 in der Vergleichsgruppe im Mittelfeld.



Von den Last Temperaturen mit Verbrennungsgefahr fange ich lieber mal gar nicht an...


----------



## tyrannmisu (2. Juli 2014)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Warte erstmal einen Testbericht vom Gigabyte P35G v2 / P35W v2 / XMG Schenker C504 Core (sind alles die gleichen Geräte...) ab... dann würde ich entscheiden.
> 
> Das GS60 würde ich nicht empfehlen...
> 
> ...


 

Danke für die Info. Wobei ich mir das GS60 mit der GTX 860 holen würde. Also dieses Modell: MSI GS60-2PCi78H11 (0016H2-SKU73) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Meinst Du, das wird genauso heiß? Aber jo, das beständige Betriebsgeräusch mit 32,4 dB(A) könnte evtl. nerven. Wobei 30 dB(A) mit 2,4 dB(A) der zwei anderen Modell nicht so viel Unterschied machen.
Mit Warten auf Testberichte zum Gigabyte P35G v2 / P35W v2 / XMG Schenker C504 Core - ja, werde ich wohl. Auch wenn mir das Oldschool-Design nicht so zusagt. Evtl. ist bis dahin auch das Lenovo Y50 verfügbar.


----------



## iTzZent (2. Juli 2014)

Richtig, die 2.4dB machen kaum einen Unterschied, sind aber dennoch zu laut... und das liegt nur an der Bauhöhe.

Das GS60 mit GTX860M wird wohl etwas kühler sein, aber unterschreiben würde ich das nicht.


----------



## Trieb01 (2. Juli 2014)

Wenn du noch 1-2 Tage warten kannst, kann ich dir was über den Y50 sagen (kriege es morgen) und werde es ausgiebig testen.

Grüße


----------



## tyrannmisu (2. Juli 2014)

Trieb01 schrieb:


> Wenn du noch 1-2 Tage warten kannst, kann ich dir was über den Y50 sagen (kriege es morgen) und werde es ausgiebig testen.
> 
> Grüße


 
Das wäre der hammer! (Mit einem Video könntest du sicher einige Views auf Youtube abstauben.  Gibt da aktuell keine gescheite Rezension auf deutsch)
Wo hast du es denn hier in Deutschland so früh bekommen?
Das mit i5 aus dem Lenovo shop?

Ich habe jetzt mal das GS60 beim Arlt hier in Stuttgart reserviert und werde es mir die Tage dann vor Ort anschauen und mal die Idle/Office-Lautstärke selbst testen und dann auch hier berichten.


----------



## Trieb01 (2. Juli 2014)

tyrannmisu schrieb:


> Das wäre der hammer! (Mit einem Video könntest du sicher einige Views auf Youtube abstauben.  Gibt da aktuell keine gescheite Rezension auf deutsch)
> Wo hast du es denn hier in Deutschland so früh bekommen?
> Das mit i5 aus dem Lenovo shop?
> 
> Ich habe jetzt mal das GS60 beim Arlt hier in Stuttgart reserviert und werde es mir die Tage dann vor Ort anschauen und mal die Idle/Office-Lautstärke selbst testen und dann auch hier berichten.


 

Hey,
hab es vor paar Wochen bei Amazon für 899 vorbestellt und ist jetzt unterwegs:
Lenovo Y50-70 39,6 cm Notebook 8GB SSD schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

werd es erstmal testen und dann dir bescheid geben was ich davon halte. 

Grüße


----------



## jaggerbagger (2. Juli 2014)

Kannst du bitte davon einen Test machen und mir schreiben? 
Das wollte ich mir nämlich auch holen.

Wie lange ist die Lieferzeit noch? Hast du schon eine Versandbestätigung?
Bei Cyberport ist das Verkaufsdatum mit 31.07. angegeben.


----------



## iTzZent (2. Juli 2014)

Folgende Sachen stehen schonmal fest. 
- CPU und GPU sind onboard und lassen sich nicht upgraden, was aber in der grössenklasse normal ist
- Es gibt keinen SSD Erweiterungsslot ála mSATA oder M2 NGGF, was schon ehr traurig ist
- Die GTX860M hat 2GB GDDR5 VRAM und besitzt den Maxwell Chip GM107, was sehr erfreulich ist
- Des weiteren kommt man problemlos an die beiden Lüfter ran, indem man die Unterbodenplatte entfernt, was auch wunderbar ist.
- SLI wird es nicht mehr geben, was nicht weiter traurig ist... da gab es eh nur Probleme mit.

Hier ein paar schicke Bilder vom zerlegen des Y50. Lenovo Y50 Disassembly | MyFixGuide.com


----------



## jaggerbagger (3. Juli 2014)

Das ist erfreulich, vor allem dass man an alles ziemlich gut rankommt.
Akku austauschbar ist auch gut. Ist ja keine Selbstverständlichkeit mehr.


----------



## iTzZent (3. Juli 2014)

Akku ist immer austauschbar, bei jedem Notebook... Nur das man mittlerweile halt bei den sehr dünnen Geräten die Unterschale entfernen muss oder in ganz harten Fällen das Gerät zerlegen muss. Aber austauschbar ist das Akku immer.


----------



## tyrannmisu (4. Juli 2014)

Gibts schon news mit deinem Y50? Ich vermute morgen kommt mein GS60 beim Arlt an und werde dann gleich mal meinen Eindruck hier reinschreiben.

Habe jetzt auch schon mal recherchiert und das einzige was mir die 600€ mehr für das GS60 rechtfertigen würde, wären das geringere Gewicht (0,4 Kg), das etwas schickere Design, sowie der bessere Bildschirm. Laut ein paar foren, waren einige mit dem FHD TN Panel des Y50 nicht so happy. Was sagst du zum Display? Wie ist die Verarbeitungsqualität generell? Wie schnell startet das Ding Windows mit der Hybrid HDD?

Schon mal danke im Voraus


----------



## Trieb01 (4. Juli 2014)

Hi nochmal,

also ein video werde ich nicht machhen, dafür bin ich zu faul.

Mir gefällt der Y50, die Grafikkarte und der I7 Prozessor laufen sehr stabil.


Negativ:
-Wlan ist wirklich nicht gut (schlechter als mein 3 Jahre alter Toshiba) werd da ne Killer oder ne gut Intel reinhauen
-Display is ok aber wirkt manchmal komisch, ich kann das auch nicht in Worte fassen, es ist ok aber irgendwie komisch ^^(kein vergleich zu ner IPS)
-Von der SSHD merke ich recht wenig, fühlt sich an wie ne ganz normale HDD


das mal für den anfang ich schreib noch mehr später bin grad noch in der Uni 


Grüße


----------



## tyrannmisu (5. Juli 2014)

Ok, das mit dem Wlan, dem display und der SSHD ist doch ein turnoff für mich. Wenn ich es selber kaufen müsste, wäre es trotzdem meine erste wahl. Das lappi kostet aber auch schon wieder 100€ mehr aktuell - glückwunsch zum schnäppchen 

Naja, aber da die Firma zahlt werde ich mir Montag dann wohl doch das GS60 holen. Kam jetzt vorher aber nicht mehr dazu, es mir anzuschauen.
Das mit dem Lüfter sollte irgendwie mit treiberupdates hoffentlich machbar sein.


----------



## iTzZent (5. Juli 2014)

Wie soll bitte schön ein Softwareupdate was gegen die massive Abwärme des Gerätes tun ? Deswegen ist der Lüfter so laut und so unruhig... Auf ein Treiberupdate brauchst du da nicht hoffen.


----------



## Trieb01 (6. Juli 2014)

Also 

Wlan: 
Das Problem hab ich behoben, nach 2 stunden suchen hab ich herausgefunden, das man eine ältere treiberversion installieren und was bei der Energiespar-Einstellungen ändern muss. 

Display:
Das Notebook ist wirklich sehr schön verarbeitet und solide, jedoch hat das Display zu wenig Helligkeit und Kontrast. Sobald man das Notebook an ein externen Bildschirm anschließt merkt man erst, wie schlecht das display ist. Da bringt mir die Stärkste GPU nix, wenn die Ausgabe schlecht ist.

PS: Ich hab meins wieder zurückgeschickt, habe gestern und heute ein komisches Geräuch vom Linken Lüfter ständig gehört. Denke mal jemand anderes hatte das Notebook auch schon in der Hand und hat es deshalb zurückgeschickt (gab schon Fingerabdrücke). Darüber hinaus ist das Display wirklich nichts für mich. 

Naja..schade, ansich war ich sehr zufrieden mit der CPU,GPU und dem Gehäuse....

Grüße


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (6. Juli 2014)

Wurde das Notebook schon gekauft?
Wenn nicht würde ich dringendst zu einem XMG von Schenker raten! Da gibt es momentan einfach nichts was da mithalten kann 
http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?KategorienOrder=010;020;015;010&bestellnr=XMG-P704
I7 4712 rein, bleibt rund 20% kühler als der 4710 was sich positiv auf Lautstärke und Temperatur auswirkt.
http://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-870M.107532.0.html
http://www.notebookcheck.com/AMD-Radeon-R9-M290X.108642.0.html
Grafikkarten Entscheidung bleibt dir überlassen. Lies dich ruhig ein. Keine leichte Wahl 
8GB RAM rein, am besten im Dual-Channel Modus (2X4GB). Wenn man später auf 16GB aufrüsten will dann natürlich 1X8GB.
Festplatte raus und später selbst diese nachrüsten:
https://geizhals.de/crucial-mx100-512gb-ct512mx100ssd1-a1122682.html
Dann noch ein besseres W-LAN Modul reingeben. Das 7260 AC wäre nicht schlecht, da es AC hat^^
Diese Notebooks sind kinderleicht zu pflegen und lassen sich durch lösen von 3 Schrauben genial warten!
Da könntest du sogar den RAM selber nachrüsten, sparst aber nur 15 Euro, also von daher^^
Hier ein englisches Review:
http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Clevo-P170SM-A-One-K73-4N-Barebones-Notebook.114195.0.html
Müsstest du halt 50 Euro drauflegen, dafür hast du ein selten geniales Notebook mit super Support. Die Jungs von Schenker können auf Wunsch bestimmt dafür sorgen dass das XMG-Zeichen auf dem ''Deckel'' verschwindet wenn es dich stören würde. Wenn du ein altes Notebook hast könntest du den Key weiterverwenden oder von deinem jetzigen PC den Key nutzen. Ansonten Windoof 7 aus der Bucht angeln, kostet um die 30 Tacken und auf Ebay-Garantie achten und die Anzahl der bereits verkauften Artikel


----------



## tyrannmisu (7. Juli 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Wurde das Notebook schon gekauft?
> Wenn nicht würde ich dringendst zu einem XMG von Schenker raten! Da gibt es momentan einfach nichts was da mithalten kann
> mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG P704 PRO Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")
> I7 4712 rein, bleibt rund 20% kühler als der 4710 was sich positiv auf Lautstärke und Temperatur auswirkt.
> ...


 
Leistungsmäßig nice, aber 4,1kg inkl. Akku und damit nicht das was ich suche leider. Das GS60 hole ich heute abend.


----------



## Trieb01 (7. Juli 2014)

Sag dann mal deine Meinung zur GS60 bitte 

vorallem aber auch was dich stört und wie die temps so sind

Grüße


----------



## tyrannmisu (7. Juli 2014)

Ok Leute. Also....Ich hab das MSI GS60 im Laden mal anschalten lassen um zu schauen wie Laut der Lüfter ist...Hab auf beiden Seiten genau hingehört: Nichts. Wirklich kein Geräusch gehört.

Nun. Laptop gekauft, Zuhause angekommen: Fahr es hoch. Schweißausbruch. 

*Das MSI GS60 ist laut wie ein verdammter Staubsauger!!* Scheiss MSI. Ich fühle mich wirklich verarscht. Ich kann jedem, der nicht auf beiden Ohren taub ist, vom Kauf abraten. Das Ding ist ein EPIC FAIL. Ich hoffe so, dass ich es morgen noch zurückgeben kann, was schwierig wird, weil ichs nach dem Online reservieren im Laden gekauft habe. Zum arbeiten geht das Teil jedenfalls garnicht. Spiele werde ich nicht installieren.

Kann das sein, dass beim ersten mal hochfahren noch nicht die Treiber für die Lüfter installiert waren?

Meine Fresse, was haben sich diese Ingenieure eigentlich dabei gedacht?? Was hab ich mir dabei gedacht wie laut 30 dBA sind?

Der Preis und das Gerät sind jedenfalls eine einzige Frechheit.

So und damit auch Leute, die über Google suchen, den Thread finden:

Der MSI GS60 lüfter ist viel zu laut
Das MSI GS60 Ghost hat einen lauten Lüfter
Das MSI GS60 ist laut wie sau
MSI GS60 Lüftergeräusch ist viel zu laut

Und noch paar Stichworte, damit MSI das hier auch liest. (Falls die Noobs Keywordtracking machen)
MSI sucks
Don't buy MSI
GS60 sucks


----------



## tyrannmisu (7. Juli 2014)

Ich hab das Ding jedenfalls gleich wieder ausgeschaltet und schreibe wieder von meinem alten Asus aus, so nervig ist der Lüfter.


----------



## Trieb01 (7. Juli 2014)

Verdammt, 

wir haben auch garkein glück mit Notebooks was 

Schau dir aber das Lenovo Y50 mal an, vielleicht bist du ja mit dem Display zufrieden und sag mir bescheid, wenn du mal ein halbwegs anständiges Notebook findest.

Grüße


----------



## tyrannmisu (8. Juli 2014)

Boah Arlt stresst rum und will es mich nicht zurückgeben lassen, weil ichs im Laden gekauft habe.
Nie mehr Arlt oder MSI!


----------



## iTzZent (8. Juli 2014)

Sorry Leute, aber tut ihr nur so d...  oder seit ihr es wirklich.... ? 

1. man kann keine Ware zurückgeben, welche man vorher im Laden begutachten konnte. Wenn das Händler machen, dann nur aus Kullanz. Für solche Fälle haben wir nunmal Gesetze. Nur wenn man ware online kauft, spricht das man sie vorher nicht begutachten kann, dann darf man sie innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückschicken. Mittlerweile braucht man dafür aber auch einen Grund und muss diesen auch schriftlich mitteilen (seit 13.06.2014).

2. haben alle Testberichte bestätigt, das GS60 wird laut und heiss ... warum kauft man sich denn genau dieses Gerät ? 

3. es gibt keine leichten Geräte, welche leise und zugleich schnell sind. Das hat was mit Logik zu tun... wenig Raum, viel Abwärme, kleine Lüfter -> enorme Lautstärke.

4. kann MSI nichts dafür... sicher, sie verkaufen die Geräte aber... es gibt genug Käufer, die mit der Abwärme und Lautstärke keine Probleme haben... 


Echt... wenn man das hier liest, da fässt man sich echt an Kopf...


----------



## tyrannmisu (8. Juli 2014)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Sorry Leute, aber tut ihr nur so d...  oder seit ihr es wirklich.... ?
> 
> 1. man kann keine Ware zurückgeben, welche man vorher im Laden begutachten konnte. Wenn das Händler machen, dann nur aus Kullanz. Für solche Fälle haben wir nunmal Gesetze. Nur wenn man ware online kauft, spricht das man sie vorher nicht begutachten kann, dann darf man sie innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückschicken. Mittlerweile braucht man dafür aber auch einen Grund und muss diesen auch schriftlich mitteilen (seit 13.06.2014).



Ja, war dumm es im Laden zu kaufen. Die Läden sind es aber ebenfalls. In 10 Jahren werden die nicht mehr existieren, wenn sie weiterhin die Katze im Sack verkaufen ohne Rückgabe-Möglichkeit. Die haben mich dort ja das Gerät nicht testen lassen. Sie habens einmal gebootet ohne ins Windows zu starten und das wars. Super, dafür brauche ich keinen Laden. Hab dem "Experten" an der Kasse halt einfach geglaubt, dass es im Idle/beim Arbeiten leise ist. Mein Fehler. Mache ich aber nur einmal. Arlt wird mich nie wieder sehen und ich hab noch so ca. 50 Jahre, mit vielen Hardwarekäufen im Jahr vor mir. Und mit dem GS60 - das Ding ist ein Konstruktionsfehler. Wlan ist auch buggy und funktioniert alle 10 Minuten nicht.



iTzZent schrieb:


> es gibt keine leichten Geräte, welche leise und zugleich schnell sind.  Das hat was mit Logik zu tun... wenig Raum, viel Abwärme, kleine Lüfter  -> enorme Lautstärke.



Ist schwachsinn. Beim GS60 *röhrt nur der rechte **Prozessorlüfter beim Arbeiten* und das ist ein i7. Ich kenne genug andere Notebooks ähnlicher Bauhöhe (u.a. Macbook Pro, Lenovo Y50, oder das Gigabyte P35G v2) die im IDLE (beim Prozessorlüfter) nicht so laut sind. Mir geht es ja nur um Idle bzw. im Office-Mode. Da muss das Notebook leise sein. Ist das GS60 aber nicht. 



iTzZent schrieb:


> 2. haben alle Testberichte bestätigt, das GS60 wird laut und heiss ... warum kauft man sich denn genau dieses Gerät ?



Würde mich nicht stören beim Gaming. Aber es stört mich beim Arbeiten. Und dass die Kühlung dermaßen schlecht ist, dass selbst für Officenutzung und im Idle ein Lärmpegel vorhanden ist, das stand in keinem Testbericht.



iTzZent schrieb:


> 4. kann MSI nichts dafür... sicher, sie verkaufen die Geräte aber...



Doch können sie. Sollen es halt 0,3 cm höher bauen und ein gescheites Kühlsystem einbauen und die Hülle mitkühlen lassen und nicht nur auf so mickrige Lüftungsschlitze setzen. Apple hat es auch mit gutem Lüfterdesign hinbekommen, dass die Lüfter geräuscharm sind und das Case mitkühlt und selbst bei Quadcore das Laptop leise ist. Dass MSI auf ihrer Website was von "leise" und "effiziente Kühlung" schreiben, ist fast schon Irreführung der Verbraucher.



iTzZent schrieb:


> es  gibt genug Käufer, die mit der Abwärme und Lautstärke keine Probleme  haben...



Taubstumme Eskimos?


----------



## tyrannmisu (9. Juli 2014)

Ok, neue Entwicklung: Eben einen Anruf vom Arlt bekommen: Sie nehmen das Notebook zurück gegen Auszahlung des Kaufpreises.  Freut mich sehr. Muss also doch den Glauben an die Läden nicht aufgeben.
Ich gebe zu, ich hätte mal diese polnische Rezension übersetzen/lesen sollen, weil da steht drin, dass das Notebook auch im Idle laut ist: MSI GS60 Ghost Pro – test :: PCLab.pl
Ist aber wirklich das erste Review, in dem das erwähnt wird.


----------



## iTzZent (9. Juli 2014)

Moment... lasse mich mal zwischen den Zeilen des Notebookcheck Testbrichtes lesen....



> *Geräuschemissionen*
> 
> 
> "Cooler Boost" nennt MSI seine Technologie, bei der zwei Lüfter die warme Luft von CPU und GPU *getrennt voneinander abführen*. Dadurch soll insgesamt die Erwärmung niedrig gehalten und das Lüftergeräusch in der Folge vermindert werden.
> ...



32.4dB wenn die GTX nicht aktiv ist, sprich im IDLE bzw im normalen Windowsbetrieb. Das ist schon ne ganz schöne Hausnummer. Es ist nunmal logisch... durch die Gehäusedimenssionenen können nur kleine Lüfter verwendet werden... je kleiner ein Lüfter ist, desto lauter wird er schon bei kleinster Belastung. Da diese kleinen Lüfter aber nunmal ne Menge Leistung unter Last haben müssen, können sie im IDLE nunmal nicht leise sein. Ich weiss nicht, warum das die Leute nicht verstehen... 


Also, nochmal zum mitschreiben. Wenn man mit einem Notebook spielen will, sollte man *KEIN *extra dünnes oder leichtes Gerät nehmen ! Oder habt ihr schonmal ne HighEnd Grafikkarte im Desktopbereich mit einer Singleslotkühlung gesehen, welche denn ggf. auch noch leise ist ?? Nein, denn sowas gibt es auch nicht. Wo viel Wärme entsteht, muss viel gekühlt werden, also müssen massive Kühler verwendet werden...


----------



## tyrannmisu (9. Juli 2014)

Ja, den Testbericht habe ich gelesen, aber ich konnte mir unter 32,4 dB(A) nichts vorstellen. 
Wenn ich lese:



> Der Lüfter dreht beinahe stufenlos rauf und runter und erzeugt zudem ein relativ angenehmes und zurückhaltendes Geräusch."
> 
> ....ist es trotz kleinerem Gehäuse *eher etwas leiser*."



Dann klingt das doch gut und hat mich eben verleitet zu kaufen. Aber der Lüfter meines GS60 war im Idle/Office-betrieb alles andere als angenehm und leise. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich mich daran gewöhnen kann.


----------



## tyrannmisu (23. Juli 2014)

Ok, ich habe dank dem 7:1 des deutschen Teams (Torrabatt) mir bei Mysn.de das XMG C504 konfiguriert und bestellt. (mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG C504 CORE Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")) 
Hier ist der Testbericht zum baugleichen Modell von Gigabyte: Test Gigabyte P35W v2 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

VGFelix hat auf Youtube ein paar Rezensionen hochgeladen und im Paket gefällt es mir sehr gut: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2sRi83nHhnYf5UTNdpI5KwGmnSY7ICOk
Vor allem sagt er, dass er ebenfalls das GS60 wegen zu lautem Betriebsgeräusch im Idle/beim Arbeiten gegen das P35W v2 eingetauscht hat und die Lüfter bei diesem wesentlich leiser und angenehmer sind. (Außer unter Last, aber da ist es mir egal)

Zu einer Sache bräuchte ich noch Eure Tipps:
- Lieber 8 GB RAM oder auf 16GB aufrüsten?
- MX100 512 GB zweimal einbauen lassen oder lieber eine MX100 512 GB + eine HDD mit 1 GB?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. Juli 2014)

8GB reichen momentan noch dicke wenn man nur zockt. Lass sie erstmal drinnen und wenn sie dir doch zu wenig werden kannste ja kinderleicht nachrüsten 
Wenn das Budget es zu lässt natürlich zweimal die SSD. In meinem Notebook fahre ich mittlerweile auch ''SSD only'' und habe es zu keinem Zeitpunkt bereut. Festplatten machen Lärm, vibrieren, ziehen mehr Strom und werden warm. Abgesehen davon dass die SSD um einiges schneller ist


----------



## tyrannmisu (23. Juli 2014)

Cool, danke für die Antwort.



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> 8GB reichen momentan noch dicke wenn man nur zockt.


 
Zocken werde ich auch, aber mein typisches Anwendungsszenario ist: Photoshop, Skype, Email-client, Musik, Browserfenster mit 50 Tabs und noch screencapture-tool, Word, Dropbox, open office und powerpoint - alles gleichzeitig offen.
Hier wäre die Frage ob die 8 GB ausreichen oder ob ich mehr brauche. Danke für Eure Antwort!


----------



## tyrannmisu (23. Juli 2014)

Was mich beim P35W v2 aber verwundert: Laut Test hat es auch seine durchschnittlich *32,4 dB(A) im normalbetrieb *- trotzdem versichern mir alle (der Youtuber, der Händler und paar andere die es getestet haben), dass es leiser ist als das GS60. Kann das sein?

Edit: Ah sehe gerade, dass der Durchschnitt beim GS60 bei *34.2 dB(A) liegt. Ist das so ein großer Unterschied?*


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. Juli 2014)

Naja, wenn du halt wirklich das leiseste und kühlste Notebook willst kommst du nicht an einem Asus vorbei. Die mit 770M sind gerade im Abverkauf, für ungefähr 1200 Tacken. 
Für die mit 880M muss man leider schon knappe 2000 Euronen liegen lassen.
Zu deine Frage, macht kaum einen Unterschied, sind beide gleich ''laut''. Laut deinen Werten sollte das GS60 sogar leiser sein^^
Das kann ich mir aber ehrlich gesagt kaum vorstellen.
Das C504 ist schon eine echt feine Maschine 
Hmm, ich denke immer noch dass 8GB reichen, kannst es ja wie gesagt testen. Am besten du holst dir die 8GB mit nur einem Modul und rüstet danach auf 16GB aus, falls es doch knapp wird.
Wenn du dir das C504 oder ähnliches konfigurierst solltest du solche Notebooks immer! ohne SSD oder Festplatte bestellen. Wenn du sie selber nachrüstest kannst du eine Menge an Kohle sparen


----------



## tyrannmisu (5. August 2014)

Ja, das Asus ist nice, aber ich wollte nunmal ein möglichst flaches und leichtes 
Mir wurde jetzt von vielen Seiten bestätigt dass das C504 sehr leise ist im Office-betrieb. Ich vertrau mal da drauf.

Wobei ich jetzt noch viel Zeit habe bis das Laptop kommt (Anscheinend erst september), weil sich die neue Charge verspätet.
Könnt Ihr mir sagen, was die ideale Konfiguration ist? Das ist meine aktuelle Konfig:

XMG C504 CORE Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")
- Full-HD (1920*1080) Non-Glare AHVA/IPS-Panel
- NVIDIA GeForce GTX 870M 6144MB GDDR5
- NVIDIA F2P Bundle + Watch Dogs (USK 18)
- Intel Core i7-4710HQ - 2,50 - 3,50GHz 6MB 47W
- 16GB (2x8192) SO-DIMM DDR3 RAM 1600MHz Crucial
- 2x 512GB SATA-III SSD Crucial MX100
- Halterahmen SATA-III für zusätzliche Festplatte
- Qualcomm Atheros Killer Wireless-N 1202
- Basis-Garantie: 24M.
- Microsoft Windows 8.1 64 Bit deutsch
- Beleuchtete Tastatur DEUTSCH

Vielleicht lieber eine mSATA SSD und dann nur eine MX100?
Was sagt Ihr?


----------



## 3xPr3ssA (9. Oktober 2014)

Gibt es Neuigkeiten zum Gigybate P35g v2? bzw hat irgendjemand irgendwo n Testbericht dazu versteckt? 

Ich bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einem (relativ) dünnen und auch portablen Gerät. Es ist zum ab und zu zocken ,für Multimedia und aber zum arbeiten gedacht.

Im Auge hatte ich jetzt halt das P35g v2, den kleinen Bruder,p34g v2 (wobei ich mir noch nicht sicher bin, ob mir 14" nicht zu klein zum arbeiten sind...?), aber auch das Asus N550JK. 


Vielen Dank schnomal  für eure Antworten,
Sebastina


----------

